# Stupid picture thread



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok here's the deal. With this thread the pictures don't have to asscoaite with oneanother necessarily. Rather they have to be of an absurd, weird and funny nature. Silly animal pics are the best in my opinion.

I'll start us off: Flying dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn is he throwing the dog through the house, man?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just checking in to see what this games all about?  Brought some friends that wanted to check it out too!

terri*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Ohhhh, this is what the dogs were looking at!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Last one for me today.

God love sweet old dogs.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

:lol: so thats what my ex husbands kids will look like when they grow up........at least mine will be the attractive ones :twisted:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


>


ROFLMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I LOVE THE STUPID PICTURES THREAD !

I LOVE THE STUPID PICTURES THREAD !

Thanks for the idea, Axel. Excellant fun...really. Some of them have me LMAOROTFATPIMP (about to pee in my pants!) :lol:

terri*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

funny, funny, funny :lol:

hey, do male pigs really have that size gonads ?? :shock:

midgit looking in his pants and "my precious" creature both scare me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

...and a big, fat, wet one for all my monkey friends. :lol:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

TRUE OR WOT?????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

OUCH


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

messed up. will correct later.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Error, will fix when i get cable modem again


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I bow to the Buddha Kitty! RevSarah, if you should come back on...is that a cat you know?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

No, I don't know that cat, but I have a tabby who got up to 25 lbs in her prime, pretty close to the Buddah Kitty


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Those are big and pretty, Clover, but that just don't have the charisma of the Buddha Kitty.

There is only one Buddha Kitty. I think it should be the Board's mascot.

Heyyyyy...maybe we should have a Board mascot. Any ideas or should this be a new thread?

Just thinking...do you smell the smoke? :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

eewwwwww Clover, that is very good.

i'm off to meow...i mean chant.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

DP'ers be warned this one may freak you out a bit. 
Apologies also if someone finds it offensive.
It's by far the weirdest and funniest pic' I've ever seen in my life.
Scroll down to, hopefully, be amused.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

